# Salters Dog Food - anyone tried it?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

After meeting John Salter at a doggy event I changed my dogs from Burns to Salters. It is made from very good ingredients in the right ratio and I was hoping to fatten up my Whippet! Burns, though excellent, is very low calorie.

Willow the Whippet has a urinary problem. Dogs and bitches keep sniffing her as though she is in season and I mean REALLY sniffing her. The vet diagnosed a urine infection and she is now on her third course of antibiotics.

Now are the two connected? From memory (!) the urinary problem started at around the same time she went on to Salters. Gypsy, the lurcher finished her bag of Burns and changed to Salters and dogs are showing a slight interest in her now.

The vet has also advised that Willow's urine has very high Specific Gravity which means it is very concentrated. He says she must drink more fluids. I am giving her tea and putting water on her food. We have a water fountain dispensing filtered water for her.

Any one have any experience of this problem?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

No I haven't heard of that one.

Interesting though about Burns as we have Jabulile on that and she has done well since her strokes on it. She has lost some weight but she needed to and is now 18.5 kg.

We are in the process of changing the puppy (now 14 months) to Burns as she didn't seem to be putting on much weight with James Wellbeloved and always doing no 2's some rather soft ( too much info!)

So hoping the Burns won't be too low in Calories! Does say from 6 months onwards.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

HI, Just a thought, but sounds as if it could be to do with the salt content of the two different feeds. Salt is often added to animal feeds to increase appetite and the desire for that food and acts as a preservative. Of course we have all been made aware of the dangers of excess salt in our own diet, and I wonder if the Salters is supposedly more healthy and they have cut the salt content - we all need salt.
Michael


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

No I haven't tried it, what does it taste like?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

One of our Whippets suffers with the same problem. Our little Pug dog lets us know when she has the problem. It is not uncommon in Whippets (according to our vet). A small fold in the urinary tract holds urine and inflames the area. The vet used a device to see the inflamed area. She said there is a simple operation to improve the urinary tract but in the meantime put her on Incurin tablets, they seem to be working. She is due back at the vets tomorrow so we will know whether the op is worth doing.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Mmmm - very nice Stanner :lol: 

Zulurita Burns is well known for being low calorie but otherwise very good. It practically cured my cat's bladder stones. It keeps Gypsy the Lurcher in very trim condition.

As to the salt content, Wooly, it had crossed my mind and I will investigate. It is certainly more palatable than Burns.

Interesting about the Whippet anatomy 747. My vet did not even look at that area - just said that dogs often pay attention to the area if there is an infection. She has seen two vets, though, and they both seemed to agree.


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

My collie/Flat coat retriever cross only gets Aldi dry dog (Earls complete) with water mixed in, and table scraps, he is 9 going on 2 years old, as fit as a fiddle, wouldnt buy expensive food for a dog unless their was a medical reason for it


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I can recommend CSJ food.....google them (CSJK9?) as they have a number of different feeds depending on need. They also have herbal supplements and friend swear by the "hold on" for their dog with frequent UTIs.

My spaniels and goldie are all on the cheapest stuff from CSJ and are all energetic, have glossy coats etc.


----------

